
Show HN: Spellbook – Evernote integrated right into your IDE - mediocredev
https://www.getspellbook.dev
======
mediocredev
Access your Evernote account(s) directly from any JetBrains IDE including
community editions.

\- View notebooks and notes

\- Search notebooks and notes with various filters

\- Add new notes/code snippets right from the IDE

\- Tag notes to make them more searchable

\- View media data attached to notes

No need to context switch, stay in your IDE and still access your Evernote
data.

